# Color enhancer for fish



## Jenna28 (Mar 27, 2011)

In the past I've used a product called Ultra Color FX by Gel-Tek. It's a red gel, the fish eat the droplets the you squeeze into the water from the bottle. My local PetSmart stopped stocking it. Does anyone know of a company that carries it? I've looked around online but so far, no luck. I'm in northeast Ohio, so Cleveland and/or Erie are within driving distance, otherwise I'm hoping to find an online retailer. Or, can anyone suggest a similar product?

Thanks!


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Quick questions:
1) what fish are you using it on?
2) why would you need this particular product?


----------



## Jenna28 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've used it for years, for various fish. Right now, I'm using it in a tank with cherry barbs, neon tetras, & dwarf gouramis. It's makes a noticeable difference in the colors of the fish, they are much more vivid. My understanding is it has something to do with carotenoids -- I realize there are other ways of getting carotenoids to my fish, but I really like this particular product.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL I correctly guessed the only real active ingredient. (shhh I have a life...)

Astaxanthin

While you are correct it is a carotenoid, your fish do not NEED this supplement. It is much easier to buy a high quality food that has this already added. Judging by the cost of this product, it contains very little. Astaxanthin is a very expensive feed additive. Its used to add color to food fish, eggs, and other food items. A 1/2 pound of the pure stuff costs $30(at a good price). 

In short, buy better fish food.


----------



## Jenna28 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I know several brands of food which do contain astaxanthin. I was looking specifically for the Ultra Color FX product though. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

you asked for similar products...


----------



## Jenna28 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I did ask for similar products. 

However, I did not ask for your opinion on the product, or whether or not you personally felt I should use it. I just asked if anyone knew where I could purchase it. 

Your comment "Buy better food" seemed rude to me. Are you assuming that I buy poor-quality food? That's not the case, I assure you. 

I was looking for help, not judgement.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Jenna. I'm sure Mikaila meant no harm... she is VERY smart! and very analytical in her approach to a question. She would have looked up the product, analized the contents and compared it's contents to other foods. In my 30 years of fish keeping I have not heard of feeding fish in this way either, so I bet she was quite curious about it too. If it proved to not be a huge benefit to feed this type of food she would suggest better, she actually said that it was expensive for what you get in it and therefore pick a better food. I know I buy blindly off the shelf without regard for what is in it other than... goldfish food for goldfish, betta food for betta. We all have a different way of looking at things. 
Oh yes and Welcome to TFK, I'm glad you found us!!


----------



## Jenna28 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow. 

Please do not assume that I blindly bought anything off the shelf. 
And please do not assume that I didn't research the product myself. 
I'm sure Mikaila is very smart, I'm sure you are too, and by the way, so am I. 

Just for the sake of accuracy, the product is not a food, it is a supplement. That's why in your 30 years of keeping fish you have not heard of feeding fish this way. 

I'm extremely disappointed and offended at the judgmental nature of this forum's members. I joined because I was looking for help and pointers. Worse yet, NEITHER of you actually answered my question, instead, you chose to question my knowledge and judgement, make assumptions, etc. 

In the future, please don't respond to my posts if you don't intend to actually answer my questions.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Well from the sources i could gather, the item was discontinued. At least that was from the sources i could find from a brief search from my usual pet suppliers, few ever carried it and none do now. It might be likely the company that makes it stopped due to prices in the active ingredient if it is that expensive. I did see some ebay links. You might have to look for it in foods instead.


----------



## fishingfor2001 (Aug 4, 2010)

wow someone has an attitude problem. you must be a real pleasure to live with


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Whenever I ask a question I expect to get info, along with opinions, it's just part of the process and nature of being on a forum. I don't have a problem with it, sometimes other's opinions are helpful, sometimes not. I just take away from it what I want, need or agree with and disregard the rest.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this it I found it on Amazon.com ;-)


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Guppie luver, you got a link? When i checked amazon, it was under "currently unavailable."


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Same but is this it because it will give it a better base of understanding so that you can see it.;-)


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I found it on ebay and there are 2 avalible and it is $4.45 and it is unopened so brand new heres a link and cheack it fast.
Ultra Color FX by Gel Tex | eBay


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I meant nothing of the sort by my response. All info I can find shows the product has been completely discontinued. Giving fish supplements is nothing new. However it is normally done through food. I feel a lot of the best store bought fish foods out there contain axanthine and garlic. Most of the foods I have contain both. Common ones are NLS and Hikari products. There are other cheaper options out there though. My main staple food has high amounts of axanthine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It's on Ebay as well-
Ultra Color FX by Gel Tex on eBay!

However, you could make your own and possibly save a bit of money, or add it to your food. (sorry if it's a touchy subject).

Also, I have a friend that swear by this, and it has high levels of several crucial caratenoids..
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

Finally, those caretenoids are often sold as suppliments for birds, and as a food dye. You could use that form.


----------



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jenna28 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Please do not assume that I blindly bought anything off the shelf.
> And please do not assume that I didn't research the product myself.
> ...


I find your response belittling and just plain rude. No one here is doing that to you. They are offering their service the best they know how. I assume you have done all of your own research to no avail and if that is the case, others may have a hard time finding this product as well so they can by all means suggest a product that is similar as you have asked for in the original post. In my experience, everyone here is SO VERY helpful and SO VERY kind. I haven't met such a nice group of people on a forum based site in my life. (and that dates all the way back to BBS times before the internet was mainstream) There is absolutely no reason for you to snap at one of these VERY nice people for even making the smallest amount of effort to help. Be courteous and kind, it will get you many places on a forum like this. Everyone is willing to help. 

Back on topic, a supplement can also be added to food as well and as someone stated already you can find foods with this supplement. It doesn't always need to be added in its raw format.


----------

